

Learn about Startups with YC at Carnegie Mellon University today (Apr 5th, 6pm) - dwynings
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/learn-about-startups-with-yc-at-carnegie-mell

======
akshaykarthik
Dang, I'm going for a CMU college visit today morning but I have to be out of
there in the afternoon. I really wish I could stay...

Will this meeting be recorded/available online?

------
shoham
This was great. Thanks for putting it one. Looking forward to hearing back
from you guys for our startup FeedForward: <http://www.feed-forward.net>

------
benregn
Wish I could see it. Anyone know if this is going to be broadcast?

------
dcaryll
Does anyone know if this is open to anyone?

~~~
spicyj
You'll have no trouble getting into the building (it's unlocked on weekdays)
-- you want the entrance to the fourth floor on Forbes between Morewood and
Neville.

------
spicyj
Looking forward to the event.

